

Show HN: BOX'NGO, an online buying and selling platform for students - Diamons
http://theboxngo.com

======
switz
This seems to be one of the better implementations I've seen, but this idea
has been kicked around for years to no avail. I literally just finished
talking to someone who is working on the exact same thing.

Keep in mind, Facebook already tried Marketplaces and that totally failed,
even with an abundant lock on their target audience.

~~~
Diamons
Thanks, yeah it's been hard so far but hopefully we struck a magic balance
between trading and selling.

NOTE: the following is a rant because I love giving motivational speeches

BOX'NGO to me is not a startup or a business but a real solution to my own
problems. I have 2 semesters' worth of textbooks just laying around and my
girlfriend loves rubbing in my face how she sold her old ones to buy new ones.

I think about selling mine and I just hate the stress of it all. The process,
the complications, finding the people, etc. in fact I've hated online selling
but always wanted online selling. This is a solution to my own problems.

We might fail. The numbers hate us. But to me, the coder, my girlfriend the
business idea person, and my other partner the people guy, this experience
whether it be 2 weeks, 2 years, or the rest of our lives this is going to be a
heck of an adventure.

------
endianswap
Looks good from a visual standpoint, but I can't tell if it's trying to be a
Craigslist or an Etsy type site from the home page? The copy seems to suggest
it's more along the lines of Craigslist, but the items on the front page have
an Etsy taste.

Also, you've misspelled "strengths" on the About page :)

~~~
Adirael
Same thoughts, I think it may be somewhere in the middle. Sell last year's
textbooks and also hand made stuff you make so you can make some money? :)

~~~
Diamons
Exactly what were trying to do

